# You like Balut?



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

0103 8555 7493 4626 8338:r


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

A bomb from Hong Kong?!? Holy :BS!!!

I don't know if I like Balut, but I know that it sounds scary!!!

:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Dude, Balut:hn
and judging from that, this is gonna be nasty.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

No thanks... 




Can't wait to see the bomb though! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

u

Balut
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A balut (Trứng vịt lộn or Hột vịt lộn in Vietnamese, Pong tea khon in Cambodian) is a fertilized duck (or chicken) egg with a nearly-developed embryo inside that is boiled and eaten in the shell. They are considered delicacies of Asia and especially the Philippines, Cambodia, and Vietnam. Popularly believed to be an aphrodisiac and considered a high-protein, hearty snack, balut are mostly sold by street vendors at night in the regions where they are available. They are often served with beer. The Filipino and Malay word balut (balot) means "wrapped" – depending on pronunciation.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

NO! A friend traveling in the Pilippines tried it once when he was three sheets to the wind. He does not like to talk about the experience. One thing he didn't try was the raw monkey brains from a just decapitated simian in the middle of the dinner table in another Phillipino location. One way to be sure it's fresh! Buon apetito!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had balut, actually I've had a couple, and while I would say it's not something I would actively seek out, there are much worse things that could be eaten. In terms of taste, it's not that bad, I think it's more the psychology of what it is you're eating.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Now that's a long distance bomb! Balut is actually one of the more tame items to be found in the Hong Kong street market scene. This could get really nasty!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

OH crap!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rock N and a Roling with this one....:tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

We had a balut Fear Factor here at work. No thanks.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Suddenly, I am not so Hungary.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*seems nasty ...*


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Balut bad! Bomb good!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *seems nasty ...*


I did not need to see that. I *was* eating dinner!u


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Freddy is on the attack!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

:dr :dr mmmmm.....balut.....:dr :dr


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya don't often see Freddy sending out, but when he does, it's BYE-BYE time:r:r


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Suddenly, I am not so Hungary.


bwaahahahaha. :r

... me either.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

massphatness said:


> *seems nasty ...*


Years ago I read (in one of my books on the Bataan campaign) that the unspoken goal is to NOT eat the "wrong" end first.

Now if you'll excuse me....

u u
u u
u u


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

M1903A1 said:


> Years ago I read (in one of my books on the Bataan campaign) that the unspoken goal is to NOT eat the "wrong" end first.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me....
> 
> ...


there is a right end? GTFO!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> there is a right end? GTFO!


:r:r:r Yes there is!

Balut and San Miguel FreddyWill be perfect Bro!:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

thats screaming "PHOTO SHOP ME!"

man... this is gonna be an awesome bomb! all the way from hong kong!? this should be good.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *seems nasty ...*


a little salt and pepper and i'm game.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gamayrouge said:


> a little salt and pepper and i'm game.


you must be Filipino? 
Like Pinoyman says. its great with some San Miguel..:r


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I have had it a few times and it is not as bad as it looks. quite tasty actually. Looks bad though. goes good with a high grade tequilla but than again what doesn't.

T


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

BigVito said:


> there is a right end? GTFO!


The idea was "don't bite it in the a$$"!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

M1903A1 said:


> The idea was "don't bite it in the a$$"!


 No problem there. I wont bite it period


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

BigVito said:


> No problem there. I wont bite it period


Yes...let it develop to maturity...then roast the sucker! :dr :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> u
> 
> Balut
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Have to be served with Phenergen for me to eat it. I have eaten Rattle Snake, Alligator, All sorts of wild game. But the Balut is not for this old boy.

This bomb is eveidently going to be horribly insane!


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that looks tasty? Sort of like veal, but made out of chicken, with a side of scrambled eggs. I wonder if my local poultry farm would be willing to sell me a few baluts?

Too bad I'm not in high school. I could have made a fortune off of dares with these.


----------

